

Is anyone at the Global Future 2045 conference in NYC? - j2d3
http://gf2045.com/

======
j2d3
And what do people think about this thing anyway?

Will we be able to evolve beyond our bodies by 2045?

[http://2045.com/](http://2045.com/)

